# Karat Gold Excel Spreadsheet



## hihoag (Apr 6, 2009)

I am new to The Gold Refining Community and have recently read Volume 1 of the The Gold Refining Forum Handbook. On page 65, 66 and 67 there is any article about Buying Karat Gold and the author references a spreadsheet that his is willing to share. The reference to the spreadsheet is on page 67 in the 5 paragraph. I can not tell who the author is but would like to contact him to get a copy of the spreadsheet. Do you have any idea who the author is and know the contact information for him? Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

HiHoAg


----------



## Palladium (Apr 6, 2009)

(Just for future reference.) This one is by Noxx. :arrow: http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?t=1049&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=

The other one was made by Catfish.


----------



## hihoag (Apr 6, 2009)

If anyone has a copy of the one designed by Catfish can they please email or PM it to me. This is the one I have been searching for. 

Thanks


----------



## jimdoc (Apr 6, 2009)

I like Husker's;
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?t=3354&highlight=


----------

